# Sp rod for snapper???



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

am interested in opinions about rods for soft plastics that are a bit bigger than the bream rods. I would be happy to use the bream rod except that the few times I have been hooked up on kingies and napper I have had trouble trying to keep the rod from wrapping around the outrigger on the AI. I have been looking at combos as my reels are either tiny or huge, nothing to fit the middle ground... The ones I like the best are out of range for the time being but I do like the active fishing you get with the plastics

cheers

John


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I've got a Diawa Tierra 7' rated at 12-20lb - $127 from Ray and Annes. Annaconda had these at 40% off recently in their end of summer sale - which brought them down from just under $200 to $120. So if you keeo your eyes open you can get a good deal. I used this rod in NZ on SP snapper successfully - yet to be successful in SA from the yak though. Many of the usual SP rods (raiders, starlo stix, drop shots) have models with heavier line ratings that would be suitable. - ie heavier than the 2-4kg rating of the lighter bream rods.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

john316 said:


> The ones I like the best are out of range for the time being


That's fishing! 

I've been using a Tica Graphite Extreme 7' in the past, and it's performed really well.
Its rated 8-15lb,casts 3/8 - 3/4 oz, is a moderate/fast action, is a two peice, cork grip with graphite mid section then cork butt, with a really sexy graphite weave running the whole length.
Usually $115, and I got it for $80.
In my opinion it is the dogs nuts, with plenty going for it.
HEAPS of grunt, yet still sensitive enough to cast sp's really well and give you excellent feedback.
Two peice - not really 'cool' these days, but I'd rather snap a two peice rod than a one peice as all you've got to do is replace that section.
Excellent value - again, I'd rather snap a $100 dollar rod than a $300 or more.
Well worth taking a look.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't know if this will be of any assistance but I'm currently getting quotes on a custom jobbie:

Specs for soft plastic snapper flick stick for kayak.

* No longer than 6'3 max (prefer 6 foot)
* 2500-3000 series reel with a max drag to 6kg
* 20-30lb braid
* Average jighead weight 1/4oz (mostly between 1/6-3/4oz)
* Average soft bait length 4" (3"-6")
* Heaps of backbone and a slightly softer tip action to dampen head shakes under braid.
* I have a high sticking (skull drag) fight style. I always livebait using jigging rods on kings from yak and jig rods works a treat for my seated fight style.
* Its gotta be tough enough to handle big snapper up to 10kg in shallow water depths between 8-20m
* Its also got to be tough enough to get thrown around inside the yak through surf
* Must be a sweet casting stick


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Daiwa Saltwater Advantage 7' 12-20lb would have to be my favourite. With a 3500 Certate and 20lb braid, its light enough for snapper but tough enough to chuck slugs at macs and tuna. The only downside is its one piece and hence only gets a run outside if the swell is small. I hate strapping it to the side of the yak in the surf zone. Just one more thing to worry about breaking on the way back in. 
I also find the 20lb braid a little heavy for all but larger snapper fishing and if I had a spare spool I would use more like 14lb on snaps. Next time I have to respool Ill scale down.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got a Loomis GL2 6'6". Not cheap, but replaced for $150 if you break it (I have once), and an absolutely outstanding plastics stick for snapper & kings. I use it with 15lb braid.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

im in between paulo and sbd. 3500HD certate with 20lb sensor matched to a loomis IMX slate MB844 14-20lb. not the cheapest setup going around, but an absolute joy to use. i love tax returns :twisted:

stiff as hell for flicking plastics up to 2 oz (usually 1/4 oz) and under pressure the sweet curves of a yound bardot or raquel welch. va-va-va-voom. also casts smaller HBs a mile for mullys (like a 90mm zipbait).

other than that, 6'6"-7' that isnt too floppy up top, but still enough give to absorb most of the head shakes, as Dan points out. good luck.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Berkely dropshot tournament Pro IM7 in 6-8kg. It's a 1piece at 6foot 10 and handles snaps easily as well as the odd shark/cod etc. Teamed up with a 4000 stradic running 10lb braid it's a sweet outfit.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

AJD said:


> I have a Berkely dropshot tournament Pro IM7 in 6-8kg. It's a 1piece at 6foot 10 and handles snaps easily as well as the odd shark/cod etc. Teamed up with a 4000 stradic running 10lb braid it's a sweet outfit.


How do you reckon that rod would go teamed up to a 2000 reel?......and about how much do the retail for? I need something that is a little heavier than my 2-4kg out fit but is still OK casting light line and jig heads.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

hi,

why not give the nitro viper or the magnum butt a go.each is around $300 but lifetime warranty is only $60 on each broken section.both rod is 2 piece.......great for travelling angler.love the loomis but couldnt justify the cost of obtaining and replacing one if i need to............have own a couple now and more in the past but dollar wise,my pick now is nitro.just visit their website to see the whole range.just love their product!!!!.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

It took a while but I have finally got the snapper rod and will give it a workout at the first available opportunity. I ended up sticking with the raider and got a 7ft 6in stick that is rated for 5 to 8kg kline and 15 to 45 gm lures. Price had to come into it and I had to walk away dreaming about some of the rods I had a look at - including some of the ones recomended in this thread. My favourite was a Loomis at $800 but sadly just out of the question. I have teamed the raider with a 4000 Shimano Senora with a 5.7:1 gearing and plan on running 15lb braid with a 15lb flouro trace and 20lb mono backing. Will see how it goes with the plastics I use and may drop to 10lb line if the 15 feels too heavy.

Cheers
John


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

hi,

is that the raider 2 from shimano?.if it is..........not good.i've 2 of them,one light and one heavy(model 732 and 736).bought them cos the previous ones served me well and also the split grip looks.paid about $110 each but the heavy ones (736) snap into two while fighting a fish on shallow water with a snapper maybe around 2kgs mark as thats all the rest of my mates were getting.
the rod actually snap on the top joint part with the 10lbs braid snap at the same time.
send back to the tackle shop and took 3 weeks for a refund.maybe its only myself but good luck with it.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Psssssst Nitro !!! Magnum Butt,,,,,, shhhhh


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

is that the raider 2 from shimano?.if it is..........not good.i've 2 of them,one light and one heavy(model 732 and 736).bought them cos the previous ones served me well and also the split grip looks.paid about $110 each but the heavy ones (736) snap into two while fighting a fish on shallow water with a snapper maybe around 2kgs mark as thats all the rest of my mates were getting.
the rod actually snap on the top joint part with the 10lbs braid snap at the same time.
send back to the tackle shop and took 3 weeks for a refund.maybe its only myself but good luck with it.[/quote]

yes it is a raider. Its my 4th as I already have a 7ft 2in bream rod, a 6ft 8in bream rod (a gift), a mexican fire baitcaster and this one is a 7ft 6in 2 peice but I was able to get the last older model that was in stock. I have hooked kingies and snapper on the bream rods but have not landed any with it due to the light lines and the small reels. I have always been careful not to high stick the graphite rods and will continue to try and be careful. See how the adrenaline goes when I get my first big snapper up near the boat...

Cheers


wopfish said:


> Psssssst Nitro !!! Magnum Butt,,,,,, shhhhh


yeah I know, I know but somewhere down the track I won't be so stretched for the ready...

John


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi John

Last year I bought a shimano starlo stix tourdement pro "mid spin" and I matched it to a shimano stradic 4000 and 15lbs braid. I bought it specifically for snapper on soft plastics and to be honest it's the best bit of kit I have ever bought. It isn't a cheap outfit, at the time of purchase the rod was about $220 and the reel was over $300 but I bought it, firstly knowing that it would last for ages and secondly I can use it on Jewies, small pelagic's and other big fish. The stradic came with a spare spool and its full of 6lbs mono and I have used the outfit on whiting and for such a strong rod it still makes a brilliant whiting set up as well.
I like it so much that I'm saving up for a bream version of the outfit, the starlo stix tourdement pro "lite spin" and a stradic 3000.

Dan


----------

